# Laphroaig Scotch Aficionados...



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

I know a lot of you enjoy Scotch so I have to pass along a potentially great loss / great deal on Laphroaig 18.

This normally sells for $100/bottle but is currently on sale for $62/bottle at Binny's (Chicago area chain). (I have no financial interest in Binny's - even though I wish I did)

I love this particular Scotch - sweet, creamy, and smokey - but have been hearing rumors that it will be going away. One rumor has it going away for at least a year while Laphroaig brings back the 15 year for a while. The other rumor is that the 18 is going away for good. I fear that even if it comes back in a year or two, it will follow the trend of Macallan, Talisker, and other 18s in climbing way above the traditional $100/bottle.

Either way, this price is unbelievable, and if you have any interest, you should do your shopping while you can!


Rich


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

damn, you americans get SCREWED with liquor prices...

Laphroaig is around 50-60€ in Spain. The exchange rate makes it comparatively more expensive now, but it was still 50€ when the dollar was stronger than the euro...


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> damn, you americans get SCREWED with liquor prices...
> 
> Laphroaig is around 50-60€ in Spain. The exchange rate makes it comparatively more expensive now, but it was still 50€ when the dollar was stronger than the euro...


I just bought a bottle of Laphroaig 10 yesterday for $41.99 (no sales tax on liquor in Mass). Not sure what the 18 was running.

Actually, I think it was $39.99...


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Sigaar said:


> I just bought a bottle of Laphroaig 10 yesterday for $41.99 (no sales tax on liquor in Mass). Not sure what the 18 was running.


Reading your post made me doubt myself so i looked it up. Turns out that not only was I wrong, but also you guys don't have it as bad as i thought.

Laphroaig 10--> 40€
Laphroaig 18--> 85€

So more or less about the same, but actually slightly cheaper on your side of the pond.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> Reading your post made me doubt myself so i looked it up. Turns out that not only was I wrong, but also you guys don't have it as bad as i thought.
> 
> Laphroaig 10--> 40€
> Laphroaig 18--> 85€
> ...


I'm fairly new to Scotch. Most expensive bottle I've bought is Lagavulin 16. That was around $65. Prices seem to vary quite a bit, I was surprised to find my local store had better Scotch prices than the New Hampshire State Liquor stores...at least on much of the Scotch.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> Reading your post made me doubt myself so i looked it up. Turns out that not only was I wrong, but also you guys don't have it as bad as i thought.
> 
> Laphroaig 10--> 40€
> Laphroaig 18--> 85€
> ...


I think the taxes here are less than many places in Europe, even though it's a sales tax rather than VAT. We probably pay more for the liquor, but less to the government.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Sigaar said:


> I just bought a bottle of Laphroaig 10 yesterday for $41.99 (no sales tax on liquor in Mass). Not sure what the 18 was running.
> 
> Actually, I think it was $39.99...


I have a bottle of 10 on the counter. I think you meant the 18 is going for $139.99 not $39.99!

My local big box stores for liquor both have the 18 for around $130 so this is a HUGE discount!! I just snagged 2 bottles for probably about the price I would expect to pay for 1!!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

LGHT said:


> I have a bottle of 10 on the counter. I think you meant the 18 is going for $139.99 not $39.99!
> 
> My local big box stores for liquor both have the 18 for around $130 so this is a HUGE discount!! I just snagged 2 bottles for probably about the price I would expect to pay for 1!!
> 
> Thanks for the post!


No, the 10 was around $40. Not sure if they even had 18 on the shelf.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Sigaar said:


> No, the 10 was around $40. Not sure if they even had 18 on the shelf.


Ohh ok. Some reviews say 18 is good, but not great so I never bothered at $130 a bottle, but for half that it's well worth it.


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

Sigaar said:


> I'm fairly new to Scotch. Most expensive bottle I've bought is Lagavulin 16. That was around $65. Prices seem to vary quite a bit, I was surprised to find my local store had better Scotch prices than the New Hampshire State Liquor stores...at least on much of the Scotch.


Great bottle! I think the Lagavulin 16 stands up to a lot of other more expensive bottles. Enjoy!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

KungFumeta said:


> when the dollar was stronger than the euro...


When was this?


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

HIM said:


> When was this?


I remember well, as it was so nice traveling in Europe with a strong dollar...it was around 2001-2002. IIRC, it was around 89 cents to 1 Euro.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Sigaar said:


> I remember well, as it was so nice traveling in Europe with a strong dollar...it was around 2001-2002. IIRC, it was around 89 cents to 1 Euro.


Exactly. Damn it does seem like ancient history now...


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Sigaar said:


> I remember well, as it was so nice traveling in Europe with a strong dollar...it was around 2001-2002. IIRC, it was around 89 cents to 1 Euro.


Your right. After looking at it I see it was weaker when it was introduced into circulation but only took a few months to pass the USD. Looks like the timing worked out well for you on that one!! Back to your regularly scheduled programming :biggrin:


----------



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

Picked up a bottle at my local store here in Michigan for $85. I love this whisky!


----------

